# Luch Alarm



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

luchy me has this strange luching thing incoming-have tried to luch up the movement but no luch-luchs old fashioned and basic any body care to share a thought?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> luchy me has this strange luching thing incoming-have tried to luch up the movement but no luch-luchs old fashioned and basic any body care to share a thought?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I know I may be missing something, but I can't see how that is supposed to make a sound or vibration? You sure the alarm dial isn't just for show?

*Edit*, I take it back, just saw the contact


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd ask the Guru (Silver Hawk) if he wants it for a wee holiday, and to let him take some piccies for his website even if it doesn't need much done to it, I'm sure he'd maybe like to luch at it for reference if nowt else! and even though it's a quartz :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> I'd ask the Guru (Silver Hawk) if he wants it for a wee holiday, and to let him take some piccies for his website even if it doesn't need much done to it, I'm sure he'd maybe like to luch at it for reference if nowt else! and even though it's a quartz :yes:


Trying not to start on quartz Mel....it would be the thin end of the wedge h34r:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I'd ask the Guru (Silver Hawk) if he wants it for a wee holiday, and to let him take some piccies for his website even if it doesn't need much done to it, I'm sure he'd maybe like to luch at it for reference if nowt else! and even though it's a quartz :yes:
> ...


Very sensible there,s enough problems with electrics to sort out.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Luchy has arrived-much better than I was expecting to be truthful -solid watch with alarm-ANYBODY ABLE TO TRANSLATE RUSSIAN? -came i a tiny cardboard coop brown box with instructions etc from crimean war type newsprint-would love to know gist of what i.t says.

willpost out copy or even original -can anyone help? I can work the alarm but nort sure about the seperate 0-60 numbers


----------



## labyrinth9 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bridgeman: It is 8 years later, but seeing as I am now buying one of these, the 0-60 numbers help you align the alarm accurate to 10 minutes. Lining up 10 with the next hour marker, will be set to 10 minutes into the hour; lining up 20 with the second next hour marker, will be set to 20 minutes into the hour; etc.

Example: If you set the marker to 4, and then line up the 10 with the mark at hour 5, the alarm will be set to 4:10.
Example: If you set the marker to 5, and then line up the 20 with the mark at hour 7, the alarm will be set to 5:20.
Example: If you set the marker to 7, and then line up the 30 with the mark at hour 10, the alarm will be set to 7:30.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

labyrinth9 said:


> Bridgeman: It is 8 years later, but seeing as I am now buying one of these, the 0-60 numbers help you align the alarm accurate to 10 minutes. Lining up 10 with the next hour marker, will be set to 10 minutes into the hour; lining up 20 with the second next hour marker, will be set to 20 minutes into the hour; etc.
> 
> Example: If you set the marker to 4, and then line up the 10 with the mark at hour 5, the alarm will be set to 4:10.
> Example: If you set the marker to 5, and then line up the 20 with the mark at hour 7, the alarm will be set to 5:20.
> Example: If you set the marker to 7, and then line up the 30 with the mark at hour 10, the alarm will be set to 7:30.


 Had forgotten about this,thanks for reminding me, not even sure still got it ,will have a search.

welcome to the forum


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Bit of a coincidence, dear Bridgemann, as Kristina has just found an old Luch manual wind ladies' watch for my collection. Your alarm watch seems a bit interesting I must say, and I hope you get it all working. I am aware that Luch watches, still made at Minsk, in Russia, are not exactly high quality state-of-the-art timepieces but they do have a certain charm. I would suggest that their most iconic models, at least over here, are the single-hand mechanical wristwatches.


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

Minsk is the capital of Belarus, nowadays they would be very upset to be identified as part of Russia, although they might have been when these watches were made.


----------

